# New Super Red Arowana



## bcarlos (Nov 19, 2009)

Had him for just over a month now and he's been doing great. Appetite is huge, less skittish than other aro's I've kept in the past. He's at about 8 inches right now.


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

Nice looking fish! He (she?) looks very healthy.


----------



## Marowana (Jul 28, 2009)

nice little baby you got there. please post update from time to time. would love to watch this guy grow.


----------



## Plaid (Nov 10, 2008)

Wow!
And may I say, wow!
What a beauty! I've never been much for oddball/monster fish, but I know a nice one when I see it. Where did you get that monster? And if you don't mind me asking, how much did you pay for the beast?

You've got him alone in that 220 of yours?


----------



## bcarlos (Nov 19, 2009)

Plaid, sorry I didn't see your comment before. PM me and we can talk about what I paid for him. I got him from an aro farm in Indonesia, CV Maju. He's alone in the 220 for now, but I've got quite a few dat's I'm growing up in a separate tank. I'll pick the nicest of the bunch to go in with the aro.


Will definitely post updates as he matures.


----------



## Marowana (Jul 28, 2009)

bcarlos said:


> Plaid, sorry I didn't see your comment before. PM me and we can talk about what I paid for him. I got him from an aro farm in Indonesia, CV Maju. He's alone in the 220 for now, but I've got quite a few dat's I'm growing up in a separate tank. I'll pick the nicest of the bunch to go in with the aro.
> 
> Will definitely post updates as he matures.


i'm almost doing the exact same. i'm growing out a bunch of dats to pick from too. but i also have clown loaches, plecos and a flagtail with my red in 220.


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

nice shine on that aro!


----------

